

Free Coding - Recent Grauduate - LBNS

I am a recent graduate programmer and I want to write code for free - does anyone want me to code for them? I prefer java programming.
======
transmit101
Please don't write code for others for free unless there's a good reason.
There is already a shortage of good programmers available for _hire_ [1].

If you want to code for fun, or to increase your profile as a developer,
either get involved in an open source project, or start your own.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2312766>

~~~
us
To that note, I want to add there are legal implications to using someone's
free help in a for profit business in certain states.

~~~
LBNS
Oh, Sorry I should of specified. I did mean for an open source project or even
a internship

~~~
us
Open source is fine but internships (free), for example in the state of
California, are restricted to work that does not get added to an employer's
profits. If it does, it violates the law.

Paid internships of course are treated differently. Again, depends on the
area.

------
SoWink
Where did you graduate from and what codes are you familiar with? We're
looking to hire qualified interns/engineers. feel free to contact me
info@sowink.com with an intro and resume.

